# Freebee



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

On another forum we were discussing penatrating oil and someone mentioned Kroil, so I went to look and it seems they will ship you a free can of the stuff. I entered my name, address and no credit card information and it seemed to process the order. Anyway it's worth a try as we all have those rusty parts from time to time. 

Kristin

Free is always the best price.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm. Looks like you need to purchase a product to get a freebie.


----------

